# Sorry to drop this here, but I don't have any friends.



## KarleyQuinn (Jan 10, 2014)

My mother is a complete lunatic. She's super manic-depressive and just certifiably insane. I cannot and will not live with her until the other kids are finished with the school year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

What's going on?


----------



## KarleyQuinn (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm 22. I moved out when I was 19 because I cannot live with my mom. We are volatile together. I moved to Oregon 2 years ago and recently moved back to Texas to be with my nanny. She was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer so we don't know how long we have left. My step dad got transferred in his job to a place 3 hours away and I planned on renting my moms house when she's gone. Problem is, she isn't leaving until June so the kids can finish this year instead of transferring mid year. I pay 1/3 of rent and all bills, live in the garage, and work my ass off as a CNA to make a life. I spent today in my "room" cleaning up, rearranging, and setting up my shop so I can reopen. At dinner she went on a wild rampage because I was in my room. I pay rent. I have every right. Ugh. Such a controlling prude!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Well at least you know what you can expect from her. Sure, you have every right to be there if you're paying rent, but crazy people are impossible to reason with, so don't expect your mother to respond to logic. 

You have the choice to stay there, or to find another place to rent until she leaves in June. These situations are worse if you have no control over your life or no other options. It sounds like you're working and earning money, so you do have some degree of control over your situation. Have you looked into other temporary housing options?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sorry to see what a fix your in


----------



## KarleyQuinn (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm looking at other places. I blew the engine in my car so I'm trying to juggle finding another place to rent, getting a new cage for my two sneaky little fellas, and getting a new car without a cosigner. Ugh. I'm stronger than this. I know I am. I just have to keep my head above water. Thanks for listening to my whining. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just keep trecking along, don't give up!


----------

